# problem with .eps file



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

A client brought in an eps file for his business card. When originally looking at it, I placed in Indesign CS6. All looked fine there. He then had a small change he wanted, so I opened the file in illustrator cs6, and made the small change. It was very very minor. I did not save it, as I needed to do a quick restart and wanted to file it all away properly so thought I would just do it again after, literally a 10 second change. 

Now when I try and open the .eps file, it looks fine in indesign, preflight says its all good, links show nothing missing, and it previews fine in indesign. The problem is when I try to edit the file in illustrator, it opens as a blank page. For the life of me I cannot figure out whats going on. Tried opening in CS5 as well, no luck. Again, previews fine in indesign at full resolution, but I cannot edit it. I even went back to the disc he supplied and tried opening from there again, but the exact same thing happened. 


































Anyone have any ideas whats going on here? The file is 13 mbs so far from a blank file, and if it was really empty, it would not preview well in indesign.

This is in Lion 10.7.4 on a RMBP.



***solved*** turns out it was new font explorer pro plugins for cs6 that caused the problem. When I removed them, it opened perfectly.


----------

